# Writing help



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

I suspect you will get as many opinions as there are enthusiasts.

Myself: I accept the inevitability of a transport solution that is less greedy of limited resources and kinder to the environment. I am currently sceptical that - viewed across their whole lifecycle - the current generation of vehicles that claim this actually are, but taking a wider view they are a necessary stepping stone to better solutions. Currently I suspect they they are nowhere near if you take their end-to-end lifecycle, from raw resources through to disposal.
(At this point they also have certain practical limitations for some use cases that limit take-up, though these are being improved constantly such is the pace of development).

(A bugbear of mine is the way that perfectly usable and repairable older vehicles are written off at the most minor damage when they could have another 10 years useful life - what a dreadful waste this is - but that's off-topic)

Resource use and environment, plus increased traffic on a finitely expandable road-network, plus (eventually) improved overall road safety, all these factors also mitigate against unrestricted, human-controlled, driving and for electronically-controlled driving such as to improve traffic flow and road-usage by minimising gaps, moderating speeds, collision avoidance, etc. This also takes enjoyment away from the driving experience but will eventually come, at least in controlled, usually urban, environments. This has to be considered alongside electric vehicles: the two are part and parcel of the same evolutions in transport, they share the same aims, are being driven by the same forces and rational.

There is something about the ICE that other engine forms can't really replicate, and that enthusiasts will probably mourn. But we'll need to adjust.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Never driven an electric car, only been a passenger in them but they don't excite me despite the amazing performance that can be achieved. They just sort of feel weird. I'm a Luddite and feel happier with the ICE.
I read this article today which discusses one of the main reasons I would avoid buying an electric car. 
https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/industry/unreliable-charging-infrastructure-preventing-ev-rollout

The idea that we will be all electric in a decade or so is unachievable because-
1.	The investment required for the generating and distribution infrastructure would be immense and cause major disruption.
2.	It's impractical as about 70% (I think) of car owners have to use on street parking at home.
3.	The raw resources required for electric car technology are already scarce and much of it comes from unstable countries. Just converting the UK to EVs would use up all of the worlds known resources for many of these minerals.
4.	Hydrogen fuel cell technology will have advanced sufficiently by then to make that a cost effective and more convenient alternative.

I don't believe that self-driving cars will ever be a reality - and neither do half of Tesla's software engineers apparently :lol: &#8230;.. 
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/10/teslas_autopilot_losing_devs/
Possibly we might have "car trains" on motorways where all cars travel at 70 mph under remote control. But that can't happen until all non-self driving cars are removed from the road.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree with ZephyR2 especially from the perspective of infrastructure and range, which are two of the biggest drawbacks of eVehicles. Electric cars are nothing new. In fact the earliest cars were electric and had the same problems we have today - battery life and range.

If you're looking for some good European information, the EU has quite a few articles on their vision. Of course they echo everyone's concern; infrastructure, range, rare earth materials, etc. Lots of Greens are all in favor because they view zero emission vehicles as the cure for climate change. What they fail to take into consideration is eVehicles still require power, and the grid is ever expanding, not contracting. And as ZephyR2 mentioned, the demand for rare earth metals is not exactly helping the planet either. Sure, battery recycling. Just like decades of plastic recycling...??

http://www.ivl.se/download/18.592228171 ... eries+.pdf

https://www.eea.europa.eu/publications/ ... -in-europe

The other issue is the fact that younger people aren't buying cars the way we did 20-years ago. This is evident in the growing surplus number of new vehicles that no one is buying. At least in Europe, most people can get around quite well without cars. In fact here in Switzerland, I can count at least half a dozen engineers I know, all in their mid-30's who have been here at least 10-years and have never owned a car.

As people are moving into cities and out of suburbia, it means less dependency on cars and more on public transport. Traditionally big industries like steel and textiles, are going away in the west and the new tech jobs are in cities. People don't need to commute since they can either take public transport, or work remotely.

Add to all this the growing acceptance of "car sharing" why would someone buy a car, assume the maintenance costs, insurance, etc., when they can just pay for the time they actually use one. Do the math yourself. Look at the price of new car, calculate the average time of ownership, miles driven and then by the time you add in insurance, maintenance, registration and inspection fees over that period, the cost per mile is staggering. I think the average car is only on the road 1 out of every 24 hours. The rest of the time it's parked somewhere (e.g. in front of the house, work or repair shop)

These are just a few of the new challenges for future of the automotive industry.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A BMW i3EV charging up at a station powered by...wait for it...a diesel generator. :lol:









If you need a quick charge. Just haul around a gasoline powered generator. What could be easier? Brilliant!
https://www.greencarreports.com/news/10 ... time-video


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

The worlds gone mad Swiss or are we missing something. Its like Gretta Thornburg going to the US on a billionares Yacht so she is carbon neutral. But what about the carbon generated whilst building the 200 ft yacht and the diesel it uses regularly when the wind don't blow - virtuediculous


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The only thing better than hauling around a gas generator for your eCar, is installing a diesel heater in the rear luggage area for the winter months. Kudo's for the effort, but seriously?

And I love the fact these guys think this is some sort of "new" technology. These gas heaters were installed in old VW's decades ago! Check out the VW BN4 gas heater. I had one of these back in 1977!






























https://www.thesamba.com/vw/archives/ma ... ctions.pdf

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

After reading about how Tesla are now moving into car insurance to reduce the premiums for their owners I did a check on a compare site. The cost of insuring a Telsa 3 is 3 - 4 times what I pay on my TT and with a much bigger excess.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm sure identical arguments came up 120-years ago when horse handlers and stable owners saw their livelihood threatened and ultimately vanish. Today, engine builders, fuel pump manufacturers, exhaust, catalytic converter and DPF companies are going to eventually disappear or at least see their industry face a massive decline.

Ultimately, electric motors will replace combustion engines just as combustion engines replaced horse power. The hurdles in industry and politics are no different today as they were then. Here's a pretty good video on the threat Germany's automotive industry is facing while being dragged, kicking and screaming, into the future of electric powered vehicles.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Watching that reminded me how its all gone very quiet these days on the self-driving car front. :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

And from America - Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez. U.S. Representative for New York's 14th congressional district.

Oh we definitely need more great minds like hers. :roll:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like Audi's new e-Tron is in the news - :roll:

https://www.industryweek.com/technology ... -fire-risk


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

This makes interesting reading/watching. Although the two guys can be quite annoying at times (especially at the end), the actual points put forward seem valid. It might be complete BS and I may need to get a tin-foil helmet, I don't know. I'll check ebay.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Sounds like these virtuous guys would be the same people who believe the moon landings were faked. They also sound like they are long Tesla shares.

Short sellers need to be registered and the money can be followed particularly if it involves large publicly listed companies such as oil and automakers. Then there is the risk of company whistle blowers keen to have their 15 minutes of fame. Finally why short sell. Why not just buy the shares on the sly as they are allegedly doing via short selling. That way they can just take the company over and slow its devlopment.

In my experience, the volatility of an unprofitable tech type company (with all that upside, competition and uncertainty) combined with a volatile founder/major shareholder like Elon Musk, makes it an attractive short term trade for every trader/pension fund manager, not just those pesky oil company black operatives.

Sure there may be a financial incentive to slow Teslas development but the reality is it, like many other green companies, only exist because of subsidies driven by caps on emissions. In Teslas case, not only are they subsidised by regulatory requirements making their competition less profitable, but they are also subsidised by their shareholders who know that they will never receive a dividend whilst it sells cars below their cost of production in order to obtain market share.

Not sustainable over the long term BTW and hence the trade opportunity.

I feel sorry for the established automakers and their customers like us who don't have shareholders that are happy for the company to sell cars below their cost of production. With subsidised competition and falling market share the VAGS of this world have to maintain and increase profitability which can only come from less build quality and/or increasing car prices.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for the input Iceblue. Like I say, I had no real idea about it as it's not something I've researched of have a vested interest in.


----------



## Zerefet (Oct 23, 2019)

In the form of help, I can offer you to turn to specialists in this field It's hard for us to combine work and study. And I want to be in time everywhere .. and earn money and gain new knowledge. When I studied for a bachelor, I did everything myself and studied perfectly. When I studied for a specialist, there was a shortage of time and I had to turn to these guys for help.


----------



## EddieZ (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi, I'm writing an essay about the psychology of racing drivers. Now there is access to a huge number of sources, so it's difficult to choose the best. Tell me what should I do?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

In IMHO racing is about only one thing - winning! You might look at all the top drivers in their respective fields; (e.g. Formula 1, NASCAR, Drag, etc.) go back 100-years to when it all really started and see if you can figure out what all the drivers had in common with each other.


----------



## Samuelll (Apr 10, 2020)

Bernie Ecclestone books may help you. First, he can find information about Formula 1.You can also find a solution to the problem from specialists. They usually on different topics. During my studies at the university, they never let me down. Just recently completed a story about the history of racing competitions. Good luck!


----------



## AliciaGriffin (May 13, 2020)

Dissertation hypothesis might seem as a true puzzle for a student, especially if his/her writing experience is limited to essays, , or other short paper.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

I wrote my dissertation on an Amstrad PC1640 and wordperfect 5.1


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Surely you're better off writing the contents and technical details, bullet points, direction etc and then paying someone to write a dissertation?

What about people with bad English, disabilities, anxiety, ADHD, Autism etc... they shouldn't fail because they cannot write a dissertation, even if they know what they want it to 'look like'. I don't mean secretly pay... I mean someone else expressing your knowledge etc..

They are adding 'commoners' words to the Oxford Dictionary at the same time as judging people's writing skills. I only did programming and only read reference guides until I was in hospital for months - then actually read books only about 12 Dan Brown series, Girl with Tattoo series, white tiger and slum dog.. and you start to recognise writing styles etc. And also learn how to read fast.. I would usually and historically read and want to digest every sentence, reading the words in my head as if reading allowed, sometimes referring back some pages to find a linked subject to make sure I fully understand everything that's going on, but you can scan the pages and skip words to get a general idea of what's going on.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

StuartDB said:


> Surely you're better off writing the contents and technical details, bullet points, direction etc and then paying someone to write a dissertation?
> 
> What about people with bad English, disabilities, anxiety, ADHD, Autism etc... they shouldn't fail because they cannot write a dissertation, even if they know what they want it to 'look like'. I don't mean secretly pay... I mean someone else expressing your knowledge etc..


Hi Stu, Last 2 posts were spam, accounts & posts removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Ahhh thanks ... mines not spam. But I did mention Dan Brown and Girl with a dragon tattoo - but I am not selling them


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

StuartDB said:


> Ahhh thanks ... mines not spam. But I did mention Dan Brown and Girl with a dragon tattoo - but I am not selling them


 :lol:

"Hoda" appears to another that has just tried but had 2nd thoughts, so another one for me to watch & deactivate perhaps.
Hoggy.


----------

